# Brazil Jobsites



## worried84

Hi I am a Telcom Professional and willing to go and work in Brazil. Can anyone help me with the most popular jobsites in Brazil. Is there any recruiter that I can contact in Brazil?

Thanks
-worried84


----------



## Jan74

For telecom, you wanna use:

apinfo.com (IT-specific)
manager.com.br
catho.com.br
empregos.com.br

As far as recruiters go, it is a HUGE country. It will really depend on what city you wanna live in.


----------

